# PM-727M for sale with all the options $3,850 Charlotte, NC Area



## Buggy Chief (Feb 6, 2022)

Loaded BenchTop Milling Machine Precision Matthews PM-727M - tools -...
					

Selling my PM-727M that is loaded with options. In excellent condition. Moving to CNC Territory. Obviously machines are on backorder, but here is a chance to buy now without waiting. Here is list of...



					charlotte.craigslist.org


----------

